# Where to find Chamomile at a good price?



## Bullets (Feb 8, 2013)

I would like to make some soap for my baby and child. I wanted to infuse olive oil with Chamomile and Calendula. I found 1lb of Calendula on ebay for less than $25 free ship. I was wondering about the Chamomile. I found some at www.bulkherbstore.com for $18.30 with shipping (1lb of it). Is that a good price or are there any other places you guys could direct me to? Thanks! And my children thank you as well


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

Does it need to be organic?  If so, Mountain Rose Herbs has pretty good prices on herbs.

If it doesn't have to be organic, From Nature With Love has chamomile for $9.80/lb & it came up to $5 for shipping.

Natures Garden Candles also has some pretty good prices.

Or you could get Chamomile tea from the grocery store if you don't need it to be chamomile flowers.


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

I totally spaced.  You can also get them at The Sage, I did a mock order & with chamomile & calendula it came to $35.37 with shipping.


----------



## Bullets (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Genny! That really helps a lot!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Why not use chamomile tea bags and infuse?


----------



## OliveOil2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Try Monterey Bay Spice Company at: www.herbco.com the chamomile is $6.00 a pound for regular and $12.00 for organic. Calendula is listed under M for Marigold and the price is very reasonable. I purchased some of the whole dried flowers, and have saved lots of seeds. They also have many of the herbs for coloring soap.


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 9, 2013)

I would just say - do you know how much a pound of Calendula is?  It's huge!  I bought one once and had it for years and years, and it never seemed to get smaller!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 9, 2013)

Do you have a health food store in your area?  They would probably have some there...


----------



## Bullets (Feb 10, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Do you have a health food store in your area?  They would probably have some there...


Yeah theres a place called Vitamin Village. It's a locally owned shop. The prices in there are OUTRAGEOUS! They sell a lot of NOW FOODS things for not cheap. A 1oz bottle of jojoba oil for $7.99? I don't think so. But they're the only place around other than getting it online.


----------



## paillo (Feb 10, 2013)

i order herbs from soap-making resource.com - excellent fresh quality, good prices and really great shipping rates.


----------

